# REI return policy



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

REI has an unusual 100% guarantee policy and will take anything back, regardless of how much it was used. That's a big reason I shop at REI. I'm just concerned about abusing that policy. But you're right, the worst thing they can do is refuse to take it back. I am considering selling it on my own, but I'd lose so much money on a board I didn't even ride that much...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They were the ones that have that policy it is their fault for having it. Abuse the shit out of it. You're not happy make them make you happy.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

They'll take it back. I returned a pair of hiking boots that literally caught on fire drying by a camp fire. Part of the sole failed prior to the fire, which is why I returned them. Should have seen the look on the guy's face when I sat those boots down on the counter saying I wanted to return them.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, 100% guarantee sounds wicked. Too bad there's none of that around where i live


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

REI is the shit. I love shopping there.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i absolutely hate REI. i have been to 2 of their stores (chicago and DC) in the last month and EVERYTHING is picked over, the store is a mess, and the staff is not only unfriendly but completely unhelpful. regardless of their return policy i will be more than happy to spend a few bucks more at a smaller local shop or backcountry.com


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

REI
Return
Every
Item

It's that easy...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep, they took it back. I love REI for the return policy and the member benefits, but I wouldn't have had to return anything if the sales staff were more knowledgeable.

Anyway. I returned the Arbor and now have a pretty new NS Infinity-r sitting in my living room.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> REI
> Return
> Every
> Item
> ...


cant wait until my climbing rope takes a nice core shot then. new rope ftw.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My cousin bought a bike from them full loaded, the week after they dropped the price, he went in to see if they'd just honor it since it was only a few days, they said no. So he said return it, they did, then wheeled it out on the floor and were selling it as a used model. He bought it back for 200 dollars under what the latest mark down was.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> cant wait until my climbing rope takes a nice core shot then. new rope ftw.


I think you are SOL on ropes and harnesses. The reason being is that they are a critical piece of safety gear and there is no way to ensure that you didn't expose them to chemicals etc. Basically no resale at the REI garage sale. On the flipside though. I had a pair of climbing shoes well used over a season and resoled once, that started delamming in the heel. I took them back and got a full refund for them. Even though they were almost two years old.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Hell, I may have to start buying boots there after reading that. I work for FedEx and go through shoes in a hurry.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Curious where you bought the Infinity?

Just FYI since it looks like your out here Daddies Board Shop on Sandy in Portland sells NS Products and they are almost always having awesome sales during the season, the owner and her son run it i think and they were great when i got my SL-R there last year...she even honored a sale a week later after it had finished due to selling out...

And i got an entire Dakine waxing kit + wax for like 30 bucks..that was nice :d

Make sure you call them during the Portland Ski Show, they never go because honestly its a big marketting sham, but have big sales on everything to get people to come in.

I too like REI, you end up paying more usually but not that bad with the money back you get each year...ive bought 2 sets of bindings & boots from them as well as a ton of miscellaneous crap...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

i used to REI a lot, but now it seems like it's turning into a fucking clothes store. when i lived in WA, their garage sales were awesome (got some goretex merrell high tops for $15) but the couple i've been to in denver have been nothing but a waste of time.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Curious where you bought the Infinity?
> 
> Just FYI since it looks like your out here Daddies Board Shop on Sandy in Portland sells NS Products and they are almost always having awesome sales during the season, the owner and her son run it i think and they were great when i got my SL-R there last year...she even honored a sale a week later after it had finished due to selling out...
> 
> ...


I actually bought the Infinity at Daddie's. The rational part of my brain kept telling me to wait for the sales, but I am not always rational.  I'll definitely keep my eye on them once the winter season hits - thanks for the heads up!

Yep, the money back is awesome. They have some pretty good deals on equipment, too. You get 10-20% off when you buy any combination of hardgoods with them and their end-of-season sales are among the best I've seen. I scored a pair of Ride bindings last spring for $24.


----------

